# The House GOP's historic implosion



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, have any of you seen what has become of the clown circus known as the GOP?



> The House GOP's historic implosion
> 
> House Republicans are in an historic state of chaos, torn between two ideological poles with no clear sense of who will serve as their next leader, and no idea of their governing agenda with several legislative battles in the coming weeks.
> 
> ...


So if I understand this correctly, the GOP hard core was angry that McCarthy has hurt the party by being honest, as we all know, honesty with the public will pull back the curtain of the great wizard.

Even though it was refreshing to hear the truth that the Benghazi committee was a fishing expedition full of lies and partisanship.

What the GOP has done to Congress is historically shady and corrupt, and shows how completely incompetent they are to govern.

I'm not sure what looks more ridiculous. The GOP in the House of Representatives and their clown show, or the competing clown show that is the GOP Presidential candidates.

Your take on which is more ridiculous?


----------

